# Just Wanna say Hi.



## kaizzz (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi, I'M new here and this is one of my 2 cats, Kai.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Kaizz! What a lovely cat Kai is!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Kai has the most lovely colors.


----------



## kaizzz (Aug 16, 2008)

marie73,jeanie

Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you have pictures of your other kitty?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely baby!


----------



## kaizzz (Aug 16, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Do you have pictures of your other kitty?


Yup, I will post the other kitty soon.


----------



## kaizzz (Aug 16, 2008)

My other ginger cat, Tigerboy :lol: 

















The 2 of them together


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh they are gorgeous!

Welcome


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You have a beautiful pair of kitties. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Sweet kitty faces!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That was worth waiting for! Gorgeous kitties and so lovely together.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

They are both beautiful! Welcome!


----------

